# When are 2020 bikes likely to start showing up



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

I realize we are only in the middle of March, but at what point during the year do the next model year bikes start to come out? I'm looking for a new bike currently, if 2020 bikes are just around the corner I may wait a bit to try and grab a discounted 2019. However, if it's going to be months (which I'm guessing is likely) then I'll just grab a 2019 now.

Thanks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Happens the same time every year. Shops sell down their stock over the summer. New stuff starts trickling in late summer with entry level stuff with higher end models not available until sometimes as late as wintertime.

Markdown timing depends on the shop. Some are more aggressive than others, and it depends on whether a shop over-ordered or not. And oftentimes not until the new model is actually available.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I still remember when the 19 Stumpjumper came out last year. Everyone in my FB group put their 18 up for sale to include the guys who bought them on closeout at the end of the year too.


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

2019 (or used) bike it is then.... I vaguely remembered it being typically later in the summer/fall, but could not remember for sure.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

At Costco they'd be there by now.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Septemberish if it's a company that doesn't do rolling changes.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

September is a good time to look for closeouts.


----------

